# After years of being "out of the water". I'm back. Help with substrate.



## Greendot (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all,

I kept planted aquariums about 7 years ago. Since then I moved to NYC and did not have an aquarium since. I just order the 18x18x18 Starphire Cube by MR. Aqua and the eheim 2213 filter. I will Buy a CO2 system shortly and my lights will be CFL's. 

I need to order the substrate shortly. Which one should I go with? I heard about Eco-complete but at the size of my tank - I think I can afford some aquasoil... I never used it before though. I used to make my own soil and then have another layer of quartz sand over it. 

Questions:

1. I'm assuming that ppl here will agree that ADA is a fine substrate but which one of their soils should I get? 
2. How much do I need to buy? (how thick should the layer be)
3. Anyone knows of a good sale on ADA soil right now?
4. What ferts should I use? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Greendot (Jun 3, 2012)

No comments? 



Greendot said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I kept planted aquariums about 7 years ago. Since then I moved to NYC and did not have an aquarium since. I just order the 18x18x18 Starphire Cube by MR. Aqua and the eheim 2213 filter. I will Buy a CO2 system shortly and my lights will be CFL's.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquatic tuna (Jan 18, 2012)

just use dirt with a cap...cheaper & lasts longer imo...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's been hard to get ADA lately. Some problem coming from manufacturer. I recently ended up going with Fluval's new substrate. I hear that the nutrients don't last hardly at all, but the CEC is good. It's also a little larger grained. Not a bad color. I probably should have gone with their "shrimp" variety as it is finer. 

Yes, dirt is cheaper. Cons are that you have to still provide some type of "cap". Then you have to be very careful about moving things around because there is fine dirt under there. If you are the type to plant and leave things alone it may be the way for you to go. If not then, as you know there are tons of choices. Check out the substrate forum of APC. As for how much you need, it should be 2"-3", thickest in the back, thinnest in the front. If you choose dirt make sure that teh dirt layer is only 1/2" at most thick, using the cap to make up the difference. There are calculators on the net for how to translate that to cubic inches.

As for ferts, it might depend on what substrate you use. ADA has a recommended regimen. I do still use ferts - after many weeks, with ADA. I use dry ferts. They are much cheaper and work well for me. I grow many difficult plants. 

It's really about what you want to do it your tank. What type plants do you want to have? How intense lighting do you plan on? Will you have CO2 or not? 

There are many roads that lead to success! Good luck!


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Subd


----------



## Greendot (Jun 3, 2012)

Tex Gal said:


> It's been hard to get ADA lately. Some problem coming from manufacturer. I recently ended up going with Fluval's new substrate. I hear that the nutrients don't last hardly at all, but the CEC is good. It's also a little larger grained. Not a bad color. I probably should have gone with their "shrimp" variety as it is finer.
> 
> Yes, dirt is cheaper. Cons are that you have to still provide some type of "cap". Then you have to be very careful about moving things around because there is fine dirt under there. If you are the type to plant and leave things alone it may be the way for you to go. If not then, as you know there are tons of choices. Check out the substrate forum of APC. As for how much you need, it should be 2"-3", thickest in the back, thinnest in the front. If you choose dirt make sure that teh dirt layer is only 1/2" at most thick, using the cap to make up the difference. There are calculators on the net for how to translate that to cubic inches.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tax Gal!

Hard to find? I thought they have it in stock... http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_12_21

I intend to have CFL's so I can toast the tank or keep it low.... It depends on the results and the recommendation I get from the ncie people of this forum. I will have CO2 for sure though.

In terms of plants, I want to enjoy my aquarium and not battle with keeping very 'hard to keep' plants in order to show them off here... I do want to have a nice carpet though. Maybe glosso but I haven't been looking at what people have these days so I might keep something else.

A silly question - should I place a layer of very fine (almost sand like) quartz over the aqua soil amazonia or should I not bother?

Also, I have a vermi-compost running for about two years now so I have tons of castings.... Could I utilize it in any way?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are getting ADA AquaSoil then you don't need anything under it. It's great soil. The only thing I've heard people having trouble with are crypts. Personally I haven't had any problems with crypts, but I know others who have. You don't want a cap on ADA. Anything small will filter through and settle at the bottom. Quartz is inert so does nothing for your plants. If you want to use it for a stream or some sort of beach area, by itself it won't hurt. It will be a maintenance issue for you to keep separate, though others find it's worth it for them.

Perhaps someone else can help you with the casting issue.


----------



## Greendot (Jun 3, 2012)

Although I really wanted to go for ADA it was much more expensive and I read good reviews on Eco complete. Petco has a sale on it - 17.99 for a 20 lbs bag and I got 3 bags which gave me free shipping. Ada on the other hand is 28 a bag while shipping is another 50$... So at the price of shipping Ada I got Eco complete. Should I add anything to it to improve it? I have worm castings.


----------



## GOJIRADOR (Dec 22, 2011)

I was reading about worm castings as fertilizer a while back, though it was for gardens. I would think that it would make a good fertilizer for aquariums but I dont know what it consists of nor at what levels, which is important to know to avoid imbalancing the water


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I started a journal with pure worm castings check my threads. It was a pain in the butt! But I got great growth first 3 months


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I've tried both Eco-Complete and ADA. Both are great. However, IME the Eco-complete doesn't last as long as the ADA aqua soil, but it grows plants just as well.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

XMX said:


> I've tried both Eco-Complete and ADA. Both are great. However, IME the Eco-complete doesn't last as long as the ADA aqua soil, but it grows plants just as well.


What you mean by doesn't last long?
Eco is cheap and will last longer then aquasoil.
Aquasoil in one point will break down in the other hand Eco won't.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

Greendot said:


> Although I really wanted to go for ADA it was much more expensive and I read good reviews on Eco complete. Petco has a sale on it - 17.99 for a 20 lbs bag and I got 3 bags which gave me free shipping. Ada on the other hand is 28 a bag while shipping is another 50$... So at the price of shipping Ada I got Eco complete. Should I add anything to it to improve it? I have worm castings.


I'm looking to get some.... and Petco?? really???

Also, I don't know which one to get. I was thinking Malaya and top it off with their Nile Sand. But if you think I can do better then plz let me know.


----------

